# World Conference (APH Fan Club)



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 30, 2009)

Alright, it's time to start the World Conference! Let's work together and solve every world problem one by one! 

Anyway, this is a club for Axis Powers Hetalia, an awesome comic series and anime. If you are here, you should know already. 

Countries Members: 
Crazy Linoone 
Spaekle Oddberry
Involuntary Twitch	
Almost Eric
Dewgong
Tailsy
Grimdour The Desecrater
Koori Renchuu

A good place to read Hetalia. 

Ahem. To start a discussion, I'll ask a mandatory question: Who's your favorite country and why?


----------



## spaekle (Aug 30, 2009)

I've been secretly into this for a while.

America and Russia are awesome. I'm not really sure why America, other than that he expresses everything annoying about my country and still manages to be awesome; Russia because I love characters that are cute and happy/pure fucking evil.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeahhhh! 

Russia is kinda like this: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




(icon credit to someone more awesome than me) 

I love England because of his tsundere-ness, and Canada because he's awesome and not there. America actually made me like my country quite a lot more than I used to... And Hungary is cool, too, with her frying pan and stuff. 

But I will forever love France-niisan for theApril Fool's day special. 

There are so many things awesome about Hetalia that it'd be impossible to list them all.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Aug 31, 2009)

Hetalia YES <3

An IRL friend got me into it, IT IS THE MOST SICKENINGLY ADORABLE WHILE SIMULTANEOUSLY AWESOME AND SUPRISINGLY EDUCATIONAL WHILE FLAGRANTLY HOMOSEXUAL SHOW ON THE FACE OF THE WORLD.

I like America. x3 And Austria, with his exceedingly-polite-ness and ho yay with Switzerland. And Russia. And Sealand-kun. And Prussia. And England. And, aw heck...

I need to start reading the comic now. :3 I've only watched the anime thusfar.


----------



## Almost Eric (Aug 31, 2009)

*puts hand up embarassedly* Yeah. Fan here. |D This is what made me read the strips, and then go on to watch the anime. Honestly though, I was slightly disappointed the actual thing wasn't more serious like the fanvideo makes it out to be, but hey, I love it anyway.

My favourite character.. well, I love them all, they all do things that make me smile. :( But I guess if I have to pick, it'd be North Italy. He's just.. idk adorable and buhyooo. I wish I could be as cheerful as he is. ;o;

edit: Forgot to add I have an awkward boner for Japan for no apparent reason at all.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome, everyone! 



Almost Eric said:


> This is what made me read the strips, and then go on to watch the anime.


Best. Thing. Ever. 

I just spent the whole afternoon yesterday watching Hetalia-related things on Youtube. It's addictive...


----------



## spaekle (Aug 31, 2009)

North Italy is the most adorable thing ever.

Is the anime difficult to follow for someone who's never seen the comics? I started with the comics and got the full advantage of all the extra little notes explaining things, and as I watch the anime, I can't help but think I'd be confused out of my mind if I'd started with it. :P


----------



## Almost Eric (Aug 31, 2009)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Is the anime difficult to follow for someone who's never seen the comics? I started with the comics and got the full advantage of all the extra little notes explaining things, and as I watch the anime, I can't help but think I'd be confused out of my mind if I'd started with it. :P


When I was new to the whole thing..I watched one episode of the anime first and was like "what the hell is going on" and decided to read the comics first instead... yeah. I thought it was hard to follow. Maybe because the anime is so fast? I mean, 5 minutes.. it all goes by so quickly that you have to rewatch it to get anything from it in my experience. :x

...On the subject of the many Hetalia videos and MADs on youtube... I'm just gonna leave this here to make you all go "what did i just watch"...


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 31, 2009)

hello. i love aph. russia is my favourite.

i also tried to join last night but database errors ensued.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 1, 2009)

Hetalia is horrendously hard to follow. It took me like a week to be able to remember which country was which :B

My favourites are South Italy and Spain!
"HE CRUSHED MY VITAL REGIONS!!! CRUSHED THEM!!!"
"..."
"Oh, it's just - never change, okay?"
"... this guy is freaking me out."


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 1, 2009)

I was expecting Russia to be a burly, square-faced manly man with a beard. Though I get that with Germany, so it's all good.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 1, 2009)

Hetalia wasn't that bad for me, probably since I started with the comics and read very slowly. I was really confused at first though because there was basically no time line and everything was just completely random. 

Speaking of Spain... 
"Nice bananas."


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 1, 2009)

:'D He's so adorable and weird. The Boss Spain strips are totally the best ones.

(On that note... favourite strips/episodes?)


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 2, 2009)

Spain~ <3

Aw man, there's no way I'll be able to pick. 

... But I must say that the Polish-Swedish Wars will always rank wayyy up top. Mainly because it has Lithuania and Poland and Finland and Su-san in it. 

And the Su-san and I strips are just cute. And I like the Canada strips because they're funny. And anything Russia is love. So are the Sealand ones. And anything containing Italy is funny, too. So are the ones with Hungary in it. And the America ones. And the... 

I'll stop now.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Sep 4, 2009)

May I just say PASTAAAAAA~


----------



## surskitty (Sep 10, 2009)

This thread (EXCEPT BETTER) originated in me!

It's true, you know!  It really did!

-- why does everyone keep looking at me?



yeah guess my favourite character
my second favourite's Prussia.  partly because of the April Fool's thing, partly for Silesia and the Christmas special.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Sep 10, 2009)

How the fuck did my avatar become a member?  He's not even in the series or related to it.


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 10, 2009)

ugh i think germany is my other favourite. but so is italy. and england. they're all nice. ;~;

...tailsy, it is indeed a freakin' hard show to follow. i was like "...what country is this again??" for the longest time.


----------



## Rai-CH (Sep 11, 2009)

I might as well join now. I'm a new fan to Hetalia, I've always wanted to know more about it so I clicked the link at the top of the page about a week ago. Now I'm slightly obsessed XD The sad thing is, I've learnt more about world history reading/watching this than I have at school, probably because we only do Australian history and Australia has nothing interesting about it :/

My favourite character is Russia, since he can go from being super happy to super creepy in like a second. I haven't found a character that I don't like yet, but then again I still don't know everyone's name.

I've looked at most of the comics and I'm up to episode 16 on the anime.


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 11, 2009)

RUSSIA'S NAME IS IVAN BRAGINSKI 

and he's best when super creepy :3


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 11, 2009)

But Australia has a cool character design and everything!! That's awesome!

Scotland has one off-panel appearance. It's very accurate.
">8( STUPID LITTLE BROTHER *throws rock at England*"


----------



## Rai-CH (Sep 11, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> But Australia has a cool character design and everything!! That's awesome!


True, I wonder when he'll start appearing in the comics? Australia (along with New Zealand, hence the name ANZAC) did fight in both World Wars.


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 12, 2009)

australia is pretty cool

austria is the one who plays piano, right?


----------

